

Is the private benefit from having a child smaller than the social benefit? - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2010/01/who_owns_kids

======
yannis
_The friction we investigate is related to the ownership of children. If
parents have no claim on their children’s income, then the private benefit
from producing a child may be smaller than the social benefit._

I have just added this analysis on my folder marked _the rubbish heap of
economic theories_. Linking parenthood to the potential of a parent having
some form of financial benefit later on in life is just hot air. I am
wondering if the authors have ever seen small feet walking in their lounges.

